# what class?



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

it would really help to see moving pictures 

when i look at him i think hunter/jumpe...but i'm not an expert in that area, so i don't know what "class" per se


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree it's hard to tell, and what do you mean by class?

is he a draft by any chance?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't really tell from the pictures...I'd like to see some more shots of him standing square & maybe some movement? 
His legs are not very long which could be a struggle in jumping- then again it could just be his breed...which is? lol! :lol:


----------



## xXxDouganxXx (Jul 9, 2008)

he a irish draught x Belgium draft some more pictures not the best 
he has loss some weight


----------

